# Kenwood Home Theatre System Help Required !!!



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi I would like to know if you guys can help me hook up my HTB-504 Home Theatre system which has a receiver model # of VR-507. If you guys can help me out then i will provide more details of my issue/problem but if you guys can't help me out then can you kindly provide me with links to people who can help me out with this issue. Please respond ASAP.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Sure, we can probably help you out... 

What's going on?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

We're always happy to help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Lots of knowledgeable folks here that can help, Voodoo! In the meantime, I’m moving your thread since it really doesn’t have anything to do with design or construction.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes,...happy to help. I have a VR-507 myself. What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks alot for the warm welcome guys i'm having a great feeling about these forums.

Let me start off from beginning so you guys have a better understanding of what my problem is. A friend of mine bought this HTB-504 Home Theatre system which has a receiver model # of VR-507 and used it for a few months and then gave it to me. I have no experience with these things so i read a couple of manuals which came with the opened box and hooked up all of the six speakers with the receiver as it was showed in the manuals. Next i tried to hook up the system with my TV and got stuck in this step and need your help here. 

To get a general idea of what my system looks like please follow this link

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-TJHUNm...sp?g=37600&tab=essential_info&i=113HTB504#Tab

Now once you know the specifications and equipment, to give you guys a better idea here are some home based images of the above system 























I have a Samsung TXK2750 TV and this is how the back of my TV looks like





Pretty simple i know, now is it possible to hook up my TV to my HTS (home theatre system) so that all the audio comes through HTS speakers instead of the TV's speakers ??? If it is possible then please tell me what wire goes where ? If possible can you please pin-point what goes where according to the images ???

I've tried all kinds of combos and nothing works and that's why i'm asking this newb question which i'm sure you guys won't have a problem answering.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Oooh,....thats gonna be tough, the TV is going to cause problems if those are the only connections on the back of the TV. No outputs? 

Do you have a Dish Network receiver or Cable Box? Or just over the air TV signals?


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

wow i had that same system as my first HT setup... to follow up on what mark was saying if no cable box or satellite reciever do you have a VCR or any other components in your set up?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes i've got rogers cable and I have a digital box/receiver given by rogers called " Scientific Atlanta Explorer 1840" Here are some pictures of this box











I also have a Zenith DVC2200C DVD player and here is a picture of that





So can you please help me setup my system with this information. Will greatly greatly appreciate it :bigsmile:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This diagram should help. For your system, just substitute connections to the yellow video jacks instead of the red/green/blue ones they show. The cable box will connect the same as the DVD player, only to a different input.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> This diagram should help. For your system, just substitute connections to the yellow video jacks instead of the red/green/blue ones they show. The cable box will connect the same as the DVD player, only to a different input.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks for the quick reply Wayne, you told about video settings in your post but what about audio ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Use digital connections (coaxial or optical) for the components that have them. All others, use the red/white jacks labeled “Audio.”

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah like Wayne said! Follow that diagram and you should be up and running. Yellow=video, Red/White=audio. Let us know how you make out.:T


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I looked at the diagram and I bought 4 RCA plugs (gold plated) and the first one I put according to what you told me, from first side one yellow plugged into the receivers Video Monitor Out jack, one white plugged into the receivers white Monitor REC OUT (Audio) jack, one red plugged into the receivers red Monitor REC OUT (Audio) jack. The second side of this wire i hooked it up in the TV yellow/red/white jacks.

Next I took a second RCA plugged the first side of this wire into the yellow/red/white jacks on my DVD player and plugged one yellow wire from the other side of this wire into the receiver's CD/DVD DVD VIDEO INPUT and plugged the red/white wires into the CD/DVD AUDIO Jacks.

I inserted a dvd movie into my DVD player and I turned on my receiver and speakers and I hear sound coming from the TV sounds system instead of the home theatre system. What am i doing wrong ??? Do i have to do some configuration/setup through the receiver to hear sound from the theatre speakers ??? Thanks in advance


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

ok. try this. run the video (yellow) from the monitor out on reciever to video in (yellow) on TV.
from the digital boxes outs (red/white, Yellow) plug into Video 1 in (yellow) and Video 1 in (red white)
now if you set your reciever to video 1 and your TV to input you should get sound/picture from cable box.

for the DVD run Video/audio outs to the DVD/CD video/audio ins on your receiver. switch receiver to DVD/CD and keep TV on your video source and it should work.

Remeber all outs on your peripherals will go to ins on your receiver. Also, if you want 5.1 I would invest in a coaxial or toshlink for you DVD player to run to the receiver.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I inserted a dvd movie into my DVD player and I turned on my receiver and speakers and I hear sound coming from the TV sounds system instead of the home theatre system. What am i doing wrong ??? Do i have to do some configuration/setup through the receiver to hear sound from the theatre speakers ???


You need to change the TV over to “AUX” input. It may also be labeled “Video” or “Line.” Otherwise you’re getting sound and picture on the TV via the antenna input from the cable box (which you really should get rid of, IMO).

Also, it looks like you didn’t follow any of the instructions we’ve given, or the diagram I linked. You only needed one set of yellow/red/white cables to connect the cable box to the receiver. The red/white is because the cable box doesn’t have a digital audio output – remember this?


Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Use digital connections (coaxial or optical) for the components that have them. All others, use the red/white jacks labeled “Audio.”


For the DVD player, which _does_ have digital audio out, all you need is a yellow video cable, and a single coaxial cable for the digital audiofeed (“Digital Out Coaxial” on the DVD player, to “Digital In Coaxial DVD” on the receiver). You can use another yellow video cable for this connection.

And...


> I looked at the diagram and I bought 4 RCA plugs (gold plated) and the first one I put according to what you told me, from first side one yellow plugged into the receivers Video Monitor Out jack, one white plugged into the receivers white Monitor REC OUT (Audio) jack, one red plugged into the receivers red Monitor REC OUT (Audio) jack. The second side of this wire i hooked it up in the TV yellow/red/white jacks.


There is no reason for the red and white “REC OUT” connection. If you already had the TV set to "Video", that's why you were hearing sound through the TV speakers. All you need here is the video connection.

Hope this helps – this should get you up and running. :T 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

robk_11 said:


> ok. try this. run the video (yellow) from the monitor out on reciever to video in (yellow) on TV.
> from the digital boxes outs (red/white, Yellow) plug into Video 1 in (yellow) and Video 1 in (red white)
> now if you set your reciever to video 1 and your TV to input you should get sound/picture from cable box.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this will help .....






Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Unbelievable how as to how welcoming you guys are to newbs  

The guy who gave the system to me actually got it hooked up professionally so asking him was out of the question. I'm not hooking this system up for myself but for my friend. I was very very busy past few days so i wasn't able to reply back but I got around to re-wising everything you guys told me and got the HTS to finally blow my neighbors ears  The issue was not how i cabled the system it was actually receiver based settings which i had to play around with to get it going 

Everything works like a charm and my friends a happy fella. Thanks for the help guys


----------

